# New Mice.. And question about Siamese



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I got 6 mice today, 4 males and 2 females who are suppose to be siamese(well she said the males where siamese and the females where colorpoint... which they all have red eyes...). There only about 4 weeks old or so though and dont have points.. 2 of the males seem to be darkening a tad bit though.. How long does it usually take for there points to come in if at all?
(I also got a splashes male and 2 satins .....)

These arint the greatest pictures and dont really catch the color very well.. the boys def dont seem to be albino(there white is a tad creamy colored) the girls I cant really tell honestly

Girls

















The boys are getting split as well

Boys
group 1

















group 2

















Keep in mind the brighter pictures I used flash and the darker ones I didnt.. maybe ill try taking them outside for pictures in a few days


----------



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I posted to other nembers to ask what colour my beautiful mouse who was a lovely cream with ruby eyes as i had not seen one of that particular colour before very pretty, and then in about 5-6 weeks the dark points of the siamese had shown through when she had moulted  so glad I kept her. She was a nice as her parents backgrounds were unknown  but it took a good while to show through, hope this helps.


----------



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Meant to say just like your photos  lovely ruby eyes  then transformed into lovely Siamese girl .


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks for the reply  only 2 of my boys are a darker white/slightly cream/grap color and it seems like there starting to get points but barley noticable it seems(the 1st group of boys pictured). the others I cant tell as of yet.. I know there dad was a siamese and mom was either a black fox or a chocolate fox the lady told me.. Not sure if mom would effect them being himi or siamese or not.. I hope not.. Driving a hour and a half away this morning to pick these little bubs up lol.. Either way I love them though  I picked up a lovley splash male, black tan female, and a pair of satins as well so either way it was worth the drive.. Ive always wanted Siamese/Himalayan though


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Heres one of the boys.. To me it seems like him(and one of his brothers) are starting to get a bit of shading.. Could be hopeful thinking but heres a picture in the sunlight


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

unless mum has points she most likely doesnt carry the himilaian gene and wouldnt produce siamese or himi even if put to one. If she has points she could be a burmese fox (at/* cch/ch) and could produce siamese if put to siamese.

ch/ch - siamese
ch/c - himmi
ch/ce - colour point baige but they have black eyes not pink eyes.

Also replyed to your pm.And loverly pics


----------

